# Has anyone used this controller??



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Prices here
http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/page2.html
and here.
http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/page5.html

jackbauer is using the circuit boards to build his controller. He bought his own components as it was cheaper then shipping the full kit over to the UK I think. Also he is modifying the controller too.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

where is the price for the WHOLE kit?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Georgia Tech said:


> where is the price for the WHOLE kit?


They are not currently taking orders (holiday break) but it was $600 for the whole kit as of last month. Pretty darn good deal, and a few people who do have it do use it at 144 volts.

Here is one: http://evalbum.com/2358


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Impressive!!!! Just Plain Ole IMPRESIVE!!!!
NEVER had I ANY excitment about the controller but I got to get me one of these!!!


----------

